# Wanted: Night right friends in Rye area



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

I have lived in Mamaroneck for a couple years and have been riding at night -- ALONE -- and I believe in the motto: "Safety in numbers." I have the NiteRider Flame Thrower (HID) w/ the NR tail light (bright LEDs) so I feel OK, but would like the added motivation / safety of having someone to ride with.

I tend to hit the road between 8:30p-9:00 and generally do the same 2hr loop up King St., then pass the Kisco Res. and back to MMk via White Plains. I'm looking to get a second light for the helmet for some dirt rides and would even think about some night MTB rides with folks if interested.

In a former life I started off in the juniors in Denver and raced w/ Vaughters, Killen, Wherry, Colby Pierce...etc. Unlike them, I never made it past the 3's... and now I am a dad with a 60hr work week and am looking to keep sane and moderatly fit, which is to say I'm not going to hold anyone back (I hope) but my intent is to increase the frequency of my week-day rides. I lived in Bklyn for 6yrs and could ride 3-4 nights a week at Prospect Park, but Westchester/CT seem to challenge me more b/c of the traffic. And getting a flat 20 miles from home is different than being 4 miles from home and able to take the subway home (like Bklyn).

Cheers.


----------



## briguy32161 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey cool...I grew up in Mamaroneck on Prospect Ave, at the bottom of the dead end street next to the Westchester Jewish Center on Palmer Ave. I loved it there, graduated from MHS in 1978. Boy do I miss that town.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

*I am lucky to be here*

Mamaroneck is a nice town and does not suffer from the same pretentiousness that Larchmont or Rye have. That and our school district is among the top 100 HS in the country. Good to see our taxes going to something good.

Our house is from 1856 and was built by Cpt. John Getney (real sea captain). My wife and I realize that we are very fortunate. Our house cost about as much as the two-bedroom apartment we nearly bought... in Brooklyn!


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey,

Funny, I just did your ride in reverse. I live in White Plains and found myself with 2 hours to kill (father of two, so rare on a Sunday afternoon). Yep, you guessed it, jumped on my bike. Went up Rt. 22 to Rt. 120, then east past airport into King St, down into Port Chester, hung a right and headed to Mamoraneck and a right at Mamaroneck ave back to WP. On my computer it read a little over 28 miles. I usually escape the house early on sat. or sun. and head up the North County Trail, but with only one car now, I am looking for loops from WP. I am also looking to add week day rides, but will probably head out earlier, around 7ish. However, will send note if time permits. I will also mention to a couple friends of mine that life in your neck of the woods.

Best,
Sergio


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm out very early during the week (before 5:30 a.m.), so not a good candidate for evening rides, but wanted to say hello. We spoke a few times after posting on a Volvo enthusiast site. I was the guy who lives in Chappaqua. Glad to hear you are back on the road.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

CHT said:


> I'm out very early during the week (before 5:30 a.m.), so not a good candidate for evening rides, but wanted to say hello. We spoke a few times after posting on a Volvo enthusiast site. I was the guy who lives in Chappaqua. Glad to hear you are back on the road.


You sold your S60R, correct? I sold my '04 and still have an '05 V70R, but may sell that too since my household miles/yr ~6K and my wife will pick-up her '06 LR3 HSE on Friday. But otherwise, I still love having the ultimate sport wagon, which is perfect for cycling and hauling kids, etc.

Thanks for the note. I've never really "left the road", but have renewed my effort to find a night ride partner. I had a close call last week and it got me to thinking again. Are you doing any group rides on the weekends? I've been distracted, but intend to bite the bullet and start riding the Gimbles rides.

Cheers.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

24Hours said:


> You sold your S60R, correct? I sold my '04 and still have an '05 V70R, but may sell that too since my household miles/yr ~6K and my wife will pick-up her '06 LR3 HSE on Friday. But otherwise, I still love having the ultimate sport wagon, which is perfect for cycling and hauling kids, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the note. I've never really "left the road", but have renewed my effort to find a night ride partner. I had a close call last week and it got me to thinking again. Are you doing any group rides on the weekends? I've been distracted, but intend to bite the bullet and start riding the Gimbles rides.
> 
> Cheers.


Still have the S60R. It's an '04, and unlike all of the posts I've read, it's been pretty much problem free. Maybe this is due to the lack of mileage (also about 6K per year).

Have not been doing group rides on the weekend. I'll go out alone or with a few riders (typically less than 10). I've toyed with doing Gimbels...especially last year when I started doing some racing...but haven't particpated. A few times I rode a bit with the pack as I got sucked up by the group on the local roads. I always figure I will get dropped unless there is some regrouping after it gets intense. This year, I'm still a few weeks away from being in shape to even consider that type of ride. 

Night time is tough...I never feel comfortable when its dark in the morning.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

This is way OT....
But can you point me to a couple of the Volvo enthusiast sites?

Ok.. for cycling content, I did the Gimbles a few times in March, and while I don't know your fitness level, if you stick to the shorter version, it's not that crazy hard.



CHT said:


> Still have the S60R. It's an '04, and unlike all of the posts I've read, it's been pretty much problem free. Maybe this is due to the lack of mileage (also about 6K per year).
> 
> Have not been doing group rides on the weekend. I'll go out alone or with a few riders (typically less than 10). I've toyed with doing Gimbels...especially last year when I started doing some racing...but haven't particpated. A few times I rode a bit with the pack as I got sucked up by the group on the local roads. I always figure I will get dropped unless there is some regrouping after it gets intense. This year, I'm still a few weeks away from being in shape to even consider that type of ride.
> 
> Night time is tough...I never feel comfortable when its dark in the morning.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

I typically frequent swedespeed.com. Others can be found at this link: http://www.vlvworld.com/indexframe.html?links.html

Thanks for the Gimbels tip. Up by me (Northern Westchester) is where I think the ride realy gets going based on the pace, the screaming, and sprints for landmarks.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

trener1 said:


> This is way OT....
> But can you point me to a couple of the Volvo enthusiast sites?


The best (most traffic, and hence best info) is www.swedespeed.com.

Avoid vvspeed.com... it's run by and frequented by a bunch of thugs. If you own an 850 or older platform V70, it can provide some good forums, but at a price.



trener1 said:


> ... if you stick to the shorter version, it's not that crazy hard.


Cool, thanks for the advice. I'll test my luck. I just want to ride w/ some smart riders and avoid the hazards of riding with novices. I understand the ride ends in Mamaroneck on Rte 1, which suits me as that's minutes from my house!  

Cheers.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah your right, For about the first hour or so it is basically a big social warm up, then it splits
into the Long and Short ride, and then is when it really get's going, if you are going to join up there, I would advise getting some warm up in first.
Yeah that's right you lucky dog, that is where it finishes.



CHT said:


> I typically frequent swedespeed.com. Others can be found at this link: http://www.vlvworld.com/indexframe.html?links.html
> 
> Thanks for the Gimbels tip. Up by me (Northern Westchester) is where I think the ride realy gets going based on the pace, the screaming, and sprints for landmarks.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

OK... I just got my Topeak "Moonshine Enduro" HID yesterday and took it out last night along with my NiteRider HID and the Moonshine should be called the "Night Sun" or something more appropriate!!!

What a light! It's great. It comes with an attachment for the HB, the helmet and could be mounted to an optional headband for hiking or climbing.

On the 10w setting (equivallent to 40w halogen) it is significantly brighter than my NiteRider (Blowtorch) on its high setting (10w). But to be fair, the NR is not as focused and spreads a wider beam, whereas the Topeak provides a narrower (yet ample) field. What's more, my NR is dead after 2hrs on the high setting, while the Topeak goes strong for 4 hours on high and 4.5hrs on the lower 7w setting.

Price??? ~$550 so it ain't cheap, but the shop may have overcharged me, which wouldn't be a first. I called about 5 other area shops for a price check and they don't have any in stock, nor do any have an inventory code (special order), so it's a seller's market. 

Since the light is new for 2006, if folks wait a bit, the pricing should become more competitive.

Anyone want to ride at night w/ me....? I have a spare light now!

Cheers


----------



## Broroad (Apr 29, 2006)

*Westchester Riding*

I have been riding in Westchester for ever...I was born and raised here and now live in White Plains. If anyone wants good loops feel free to email me. Also, I have a group I ride with on most weekend mornings out of White Plains...it is a mixed fitness level group of guys between 33-42, but we generally ride B to B+ avg speed (figure about 17mph avg) over A terrain (I make up the routes and I love to climb). If anyone wants to try us out also, feel free to email me.

Most Westchester routes are derivitives of either the Gimbels route or Westchester Cycle Club routes (formerly Country Cycle Club) and they spin off of 22 or 120. I have mixed them up with some other things to come up with some good rides, and unlike those rides I also have routes that go west as there are some good climbs to the West and to the South....try Virginia Road (although the road itself sucks, the climb is great) to Broadway to 141...141 is probably the nicest all around riding road in the county. From there you can go back East to 120 and Whippoowill or North and West over Long Hill. Anyway...drop me a line if you want more info.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

Broroad said:


> If anyone wants good loops feel free to email me.


You blocked e-mails, but I sent you a personal message. I'm in for a weekend group ride and would like to join you. Please send along some more info.

Thanks.


----------

